# Taylor Swift & Sir Paul McCartney - Rolling Stone Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (13 Nov. 2020)

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2020)

:thx: schön


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Danke schön für die Beiden! :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2020)

Zwei starke Musiker :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2020)

Taylor sieht toll aus


----------

